# cellular PVC trim



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Been slowly switching over to PVC trim for my exterior repairs in recent years. Always used cedar but the prices really went out of sight and it is getting harder to find nice clear kiln dried cedar where I live. Started off using Royal brand from Home Depot, then as it got more popular around here one small lumber supplier carried Azek. Now he carries Wolf brand. Another company I buy from carries CertainTeed, and now I see Home Depot carries Veranda and Azek. One clerk I talked to told me they are all made by the same manufacturer that puts the different brand names on for each company. Im not sure I believe that is true.  They all seem to be very similar in appearance, but there is definitely a difference in price between Veranda and Azek at HD, and the CertainTeed is a little less expensive than Azek. Whats your opinion on the this? You think there is any difference between the brands or are the same product with different names stamped on them?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've used several different brands and they all have distinct differences in finish and in some cases, material density.

Most lumber yards phased out Azek and went to Wolf when big orange started stocking Azek.

Of Azek, Kleer, Certainteed, X-Board and Perma-Trim, I prefer Azek and Certainteed above the others.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I will second what he said...except now I am also looking into this...

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/boral-truexterior-trim-120661/


----------



## Jrnoodle (Feb 20, 2009)

We used Azek for many years before switching over to Versatex about two years ago. It is cheaper and is just as good or better then the Azek PVC.

We still use Azek decking and rail products almost exclusively.


----------

